# OMGosh...Is This What I think It Is???? XRATED



## Torty Mom (Mar 19, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS DAISY LOU HAS A PENIS!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!







So, I guess she is a he, I am in total shock. I don't even know what to say or do. I am baby sitting Elliott, Lisa's CDT for 10 days and maybe having another man around made her show her true colors. She doesn't even look like a boy!!!!! HELP!!!!!!! UGGHHHH!!! My husband is laughing at me!! UGGHH!!!

Some of the CTTC member last night said they thought she was part TT also.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess you have to drop the daisy and go with Lou!!


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 19, 2011)

You can rename him Louis or Loui


----------



## dmmj (Mar 19, 2011)

has it retracted?


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, do you think I should move Elliott to another part of the house? They are both sleeping in seperate areas, but in the same room. 

I am seriously stunned!! Her, well his plastron is flat. The only thing I can think of is the lady I got her, er him from lied about his age. He is suppose to be 18!! UGH!!


----------



## Kristina (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe it was less a lie, and more a guess. If she got him from someone else who said he was such and such an age, and then added how long she had had him...


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 19, 2011)

She said she found him in April of '92 and HE fit in her hand. I'm not so worried about her not telling me the truth, just don't understand the reason for it. 

Should I move them to separate rooms, I don't want either of them to have any penis related problems!! Ha that sounds funny!! Boy oh boy, is this going to be a long 10 days!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 19, 2011)

You'll please forgive me for laughing so hard I think I'm going to pee myself...
I got Maks as a 4 week old male kitten and when he was 5 months old I took him in to be neutered and he had to be spayed instead. So he went from Max to Maks, but I still refer to her as a him...So I know just how you feel and I am so laughing!!!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 19, 2011)

I thought my youngest male was a female until last summer when he "flashed" for the first time. He was eleven. His plastron is flat, but he has now developed those gland thingies under his chin. Anyone know what those are called?


----------



## Laura (Mar 19, 2011)

Did IT go back in? 
If so, no worries.. :0


----------



## Tom (Mar 19, 2011)

Hahahaahahahaha...

I think we've ALL been there. That's why Big Bertha became Bert at nine years old.

"Lou" is still a great, good looking tortoise. At least now you'll never have to worry about your tortoise getting egg bound.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 19, 2011)

AHHHHHHHH Maggie!!!! It's totally hilarious!!! My hubby is laughing at me too! He was trying to put in his contacts when I started yelling....... "It's a penis, OMG, she has a penis" then my 11 year old, runs in and says who has a penis....it was crazy penis chaos!!! AHHHHHHHH!!!!! Almost like "whos on first". Things have begun to settle down, I am still in shock!! Oh what a day!!!! Poor Lou is going to need counseling, gender complex issues!! So, I guess I can give him a overly manly name to compensate for his mis-gender diagnosis. Hmmm...... Magnus Tortus sounds good....... UGH!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> Hahahaahahahaha...
> 
> I think we've ALL been there. That's why Big Bertha became Bert at nine years old.
> 
> "Lou" is still a great, good looking tortoise. At least now you'll never have to worry about your tortoise getting egg bound.


Great Tom, yes we have.


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL LOL LOL. Thank you for this. This week is definately starting good!


----------



## Traveller (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome thread, thanks for the Monday morning chuckle!
Almost spewed coffee over the key board!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! I told Lisa on Sunday, she almost wet her pants also!! What is funny is everyone is asking me if I'm sure!! Uh....yah, I'm sure!!!!  

Anyone have any good manly names???


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 21, 2011)

Spartacus? Or drop the Daisy and add "Winky" Lou? Haha


----------



## Angi (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my how funny!


----------



## Isa (Mar 21, 2011)

LOLLLLLL I am so sorry Mary Anne but I am laughing here . Looks like you have a little male and looks like he was tired of hearing everyone calling him Daily Lou and saying she instead of he, he was probably yelling in his tortoise language "I AMMM A MALLEEEE" . I love Erin's Idea, I love Spartacus


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oohh my gosh Maryanne that is tooo funny lol. I hope I don't come across that problem with Rye and Ryne lol. What about a hawaiian name? Ikaika (Ee-ka-ee-ka) which means strength =)


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 26, 2011)

Traumatic for you but relieved for Lou he doesn't have to answer to the girl's name anymore....LOL! I'm actually waiting for that to happen to me w/Penelope, too. The odds of having a female is far less I heard.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!  My tortie formerly known as Daisy Lou is still nameless. We have finally come to terms with the incident, I with the shock and he with the gender. Thankfully he has been keeping his "business" to himself. We are having a very hard time finding a name that suits him. Other than that he is doing great, eyes are still a tad puffy, but nothing like they were. Urates are perfectly normal and per Yvonne's suggestion I have been giving him the miner-all. Which seems to be helping, he didn't try to eat any dirt today! Yay!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 26, 2011)

Shelly said:


> I thought my youngest male was a female until last summer when he "flashed" for the first time. He was eleven. His plastron is flat, but he has now developed those gland thingies under his chin. Anyone know what those are called?


 John...they're gular scutes...

Mary Anne...I like just keeping his name Lou or Louis...Winky Lou is pretty good too. I am lovin this thread...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2011)

I think John was referring to the chin glands on the tortoise's chin, not his gular scutes. They're just called "chin glands."

Now that you mention it, I don't remember seeing them on Dudley. I wonder if the chin glands are only on male desert tortoises.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I think John was referring to the chin glands on the tortoise's chin, not his gular scutes. They're just called "chin glands."



I was. What is their purpose?


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

I googled it because I was curious too. Look on page 6. It has a great explanation and a drawing. 

http://www.tortoise-tracks.org/newsletter/tt26-1.pdf


----------



## bikerchicspain (Mar 27, 2011)

That is the funniest thing I have heard for a while,,

I have a red foot at work and every time you bathe him, he gets his bits out.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

It was a crazy day Yvonne!! We had a good time with it as we were all pretty shocked. Gotta have fun!!


----------

